# 70D Triple Whammy Problems!!! Need advice.



## OGsPhotography (Jul 17, 2016)

1. 

It seems my camera changed to Raw+Jpg from Raw only during a shoot when I changed lens from the 18-35 to the 50mm. Is this a known problem?
I seemed to have a problem with the 50 one other tine where everything in portrait aspect was OOF but not in landscape.

2. My flash misfired, wouldnt work at all ( presumably same problem causing all of this. Had to take the TX off and shoot in multi mode to get any flash.

3.  I got an error on import to Lr.
Error said " files cannot be read" and listed all files.
It did give me the same error on a different card earlier in the day too. 

Any help is appreciated I will probably contact Canon and Adobe tomorrow.  

The photos are saved so its not lost. Had to put them in a different folder on cou harddrive then import from there.

Thanks
OG


----------



## bratkinson (Jul 21, 2016)

I'd check out the 'cheap' options first.  

Since LR had trouble reading directly from your memory card, I'd suggest replacing that first.  It's altogether possible that memory card errors can cause other 'strange' things to happen.  It's no different with computers.  RAM errors can cause all sorts of seemingly unrelated problems from blue screens of death to color shifts of photographs and even partial photographs showing up (like top half only, etc).  

If that doesn't solve it, it could be a too low charge on your battery causing low voltages which can introduce a host of errors as well.


----------



## beagle100 (Jul 21, 2016)

OGsPhotography said:


> 1.
> 
> It seems my camera changed to Raw+Jpg from Raw only during a shoot when I changed lens from the 18-35 to the 50mm. Is this a known problem?
> I seemed to have a problem with the 50 one other tine where everything in portrait aspect was OOF but not in landscape.
> ...



I don't think the same thing is causing all problems.   I would be worried about the flash misfiring - what external flash and "TX"


----------



## OGsPhotography (Jul 22, 2016)

Flashes are a YN system 560 iii and 4 and tx controller. The monolight fired most of the time in slve mode and I put the YN 560iii beside it to trigger.

Im off a few days soon I'll take a look at this problem again.

Thanks for the advice @bratkinson and @beagle100 

I really hope it doesnt persist.

Have a shoot coming up Monday.


----------

